
Google SearchWiki is Not a Wiki - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_search_wiki_is_not_a_wi.php
======
AndrewWarner
I've been annoyed that people don't know what a wiki is. Some use "wiki" when
they mean "widget." Now Google comes and muddies up the language even more.
boooo

------
Devilboy
I know a lot of people are pretty upset about this new functionality, but I
kinda like it. Now if they'll just let me filter entire domains (I'm looking
at you Expert sex change!) from all my searches, I'll be soooo happy.

